# MI: Male Golden Mix at Gratiot County



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

He's adorable


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy. Hopefully one of the rescues will pull him if his family doesnt claim him.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

you could try refurbished pets of mi. or orphan animals in bay city, mi. they are not choosey about a dog being a mix.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

sophie said:


> you could try refurbished pets of mi. or orphan animals in bay city, mi. they are not choosey about a dog being a mix.


Thanks - I contacted Refurbished Pets, but I couldn't find an e-mail address for Orphan Animals - anyone have one?


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i will contact mid michigan boxer rescue this a.m. they took d.b. cooper into their rescue from the horrible montcalm shelter last sept. he was a golden mix also.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Spartan Mom said:


> Thanks - I contacted Refurbished Pets, but I couldn't find an e-mail address for Orphan Animals - anyone have one?


I emailed both of them last night, had to search for the OA email address, it was at the bottom of one of their Petfinder pages. 

[email protected]


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I emailed both of them last night, had to search for the OA email address, it was at the bottom of one of their Petfinder pages.
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you - boy I thought I scoured that page looking for a contact! I got a reply from Great Lakes Goldens that they forwarded my message to their intake coordinator - hoping for the best!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really hope rescue will get him, this one has grabbed my heart for some reason.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

this young man was pulled into rescue this date by a rescue in mi.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Great! Thanks for letting us know. I had checked their site earlier today and he was still shown, and hadn't got around to checking again. I'm so happy to hear that he will be safe and on his way to a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yyes*

So happy she will be safe!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Adopted Already!*

After only 3 days at the Rescue, this beautiful boy has already been adopted.


----------

